# Introduction of ... well, me!



## Dream_Merchant (Jul 23, 2007)

So how horrible is this, I can't even remember signing up for this forum let alone introducing myself! An email about a reminder of new things here and I thought, "I joined there?!?!" - obviously I did... so let me introduce myself, or, if I have in the past, re-introduce myself again...

I'm Sam. I'm in Australia, I have too many horses (always the way and it would never change LOL) including a handful of retired horses, the oldest being a spitely 28 year old who I've had since he was 17 - he retired from offical competition back in 2003 when he was 22, he retired sound, but his heart just wasn't there anymore. And when he started pulling up at fences and not showing me the spark that was normally there, I knew it was time and he was asking to take a back seat in life and not be at the fore-front anymore. I also have a mix of Warmbloods and Thoroughbreds - most of the TB's being your racehorse rejects and rescues that I've saved from heading to the "meat train" as we call it here (ie: the slaughter house) and two of them are now my top C Grade Showjumpers. Unfortunatly I haven't competed for near on 2-3 years because of injury and then I was involved in a near fatal car accident JUST when I was coming back and had to take another year off. I'll get back soon though! LOL

My other love is Model Horse Art (I'll post photo's in the Horse Art section soon) and I do occassionally take on comissions but because of time restraints I try to keep them at a minimum (as impossible as that is).

I'm unoffically engaged to a cowboy and mother to two step-son's (we're yet to do the offical announcement but we've being calling ourselves married for months now)  an American boy actually who is currently on the move to Australia to live here permenatly with me - And it didn't take him moving across the world for me to know excatly what I mean to him :lol:

Ok I've babbled enough.... looking forward to wondering around here every so often.


----------



## nascarcats (Aug 5, 2008)

Well, howdy from Texas!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Welcome back!!!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

welcome to the hf!!! have fun posting!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

WElcome!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome back!!  Have fun posting!


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

I'd say late but at least good that you remembered to come back! 

Welcome back and hope you stay for longer 

Regards


----------



## Dream_Merchant (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks guys!! I'll definately stick around this time


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome back  You have a lovely web site, love the painted ponies


----------



## bedouin (Oct 12, 2008)

Welcome again! ThanX for your introduction! I find it nice to read about backgrounds.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome back!


----------

